# Im Nachtschwärmer-Thread von 0-24 Uhr posten?



## Magogan (24. August 2011)

Hiho,

ich habe dies hier im Nachtschwärmer-Thread entdeckt - und da es da sowieso untergeht, mal einen neuen Thread eröffnet, damit ihr darüber diskutieren könnt:



Kuya schrieb:


> Sooo und da sind wir wieder zurück.
> 
> Nachdem wir festgestellt haben, dass bisherige Versuche einen Tagschwärmer Thread aufzumachen, gescheitert sind,
> da kein 2. Spammthread erwünscht ist
> ...



Ich wäre dafür, man müsste den Thread aber dann umbenennen 

Was haltet ihr von der Idee und was sagen die Admins dazu?

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Schwachsinn. Punkt aus fertig.


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Was, du warst doch mit mir da die ganze Nacht, du müsstest doch derjenige sein, der mir da am ehsten zustimmt 

Zumal sonst überall ständig alles nur Offtopic wäre, irgendwo muss man sich doch mal unterhalten können, ohne immer speziell einen neuen Thread zu einem neuen Thema aufzumachen, wo man dann genau nur das posten darf, oder bin ich hier der einzige der sich gerne über Gott und die Welt (ohne Gott da ja Religion^^) unterhält?


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

Man könnt auch einfach wieder Aktiver irgend nen IRC verwenden.


----------



## Manaori (24. August 2011)

Ich wäre schon dafür. So ein Spamthread für den  Tag fehlt mir auch ein bisschen... was ist so schlimm daran, wenn man sich im Thread ein bisschen mit den Leuten unterhält - und zwar in einen,wo man nicht ins OT verfällt? IRC bin ich ehrlich gesagt kein Freund von, ist aber ein persönliches Gefühl.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Man könnt auch einfach wieder Aktiver irgend nen IRC verwenden.



Weil man da keine Ponies posten kann 

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dafür, obwohl ich glaube, dass die Mods da nicht mitmachen...


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. August 2011)

/verschoben in Meinungen und Vorschläge

Sobald ich eine Meinung dazu habe, poste ich sie auch gerne. Bin unschlüssig und beobachte eure Diskussion.


----------



## Ellesmere (24. August 2011)

Bin auch dafür! IRC finde ich auch blöd, weis zwar auch nicht wieso   aber gefällt mir einfach nicht. Es wäre schön, wenn man die Möglichkeit hätte auch den Verlauf eines Threads zuändern, weil man gerade auf ein neues Thema kommt, ohne dafür gleich geschollten zu werden, das das ja offtopic wäre.


----------



## Manaori (24. August 2011)

Auch wenn ich den Verschiebungsgrundv erstehe, hier siehts doch keiner ;( 

Mh.. aber meiner Meinung nach wäre es vllt nicht unpraktisch. es könnte den Spam aus nderen Topics ein wenig vertreiben, weil man einen Thread hat in dem man sich unterhalten kann... Ist ja,l wenn der Nachtschwärmer auf ist, auch ein wenig ruhiger in den andren Threads  (Und nein, ich weigere mich zu glauben, dass das an der Uhrzeit liegt, lasst mir meine Illusionen!)

Edit: Ich fände ja die Argumente der Gegner interessant  ALso, abgesehen von dem "Nutzt doch den IRC!"


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Man könnt auch einfach wieder Aktiver irgend nen IRC verwenden.



Komisches Argument. Man könnte auch abends einfach das IRC verwenden.


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Ich kam auch genau dadurch auf die Idee.
Ständig bin ich irgendwo am schreiben, und verfalle hier und da ins Offtopic.

Dann dachte ich mir, hey.. Tagschwärmer von 6-21 Uhr wäre doch die Idee...
aber Moment.. ich kann unmöglich der erste sein, dem das in den Sinn kam...

Dann habe ich die Foren durchsucht, und ich glaube es waren 7 Stück gefunden.

Naja, und dadurch kam mir diese Idee.
schließlich springen sehr viele User hier pünktlich um 21 Uhr in den Nachtschwärmer Thread,
und auch wenn es Gestern nicht durchgehend geklappt hat, so waren dort durchaus schon interessante
Gespräche, die sich einfach so ergeben hatten.

Das Risiko ist halt auch, dass ich nicht garantieren kann, dass alle die dort Tagsüber Posten würden
genauso vernünftig bleiben, wie wir hier. 

Am Ende Artet das vielleicht aus, der Thread wird auch geschlossen, und man dreht mir für den Vorschlag den virtuellen Hals um.
(Und mir gehen langsam die Extraleben aus... xD).

Ein Vorteil wäre natürlich, dass User für kleine Fragen, einfach dort was schreiben könnten, was in 2-3 Beiträgen erledigt ist,
und nicht für jede Kleinigkeit einen eigenen Thread erstellen müssten.

Naja, andererseits wäre dann aber offen, ob das alle auch so nutzen wie es Gedacht ist.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. August 2011)

oh nein, die zeiten haben sinn, tagsüber sind viel mehr leute online, der spam wüde nicht kontrollierbare ausmaße annehmen


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. August 2011)

Warum muss man eigentlich immer Versuchen, in einem Thread sinnlos zu Posten?

Der normale Besucherstrom und Postingfrequenzen reichen schon so aus, um die Server, teilweise, spürbar zu belasten.

Ich bin dagegen. Mittwochs, oder wenn mal zwischendurch die WoW-Server nicht gehen, reicht schon aus, dass es da den "Server-Down"-Spamthread gibt.


----------



## Manaori (24. August 2011)

Naja, ich würde sinnlos posten jetzt nicht unbedingt mit sich einfach unterhalten verwechseln. So wie man hier über einige Themen diskutieren kann, sollte doch auch einfach ein normales Gespräch über dieses und jenes möglich sein, und zwar vor 21 Uhr. Wenn es in einen sinnlosen Spamthread ausartet, kann man als Mod ja immer noch den Stecker ziehen, aber ivelleicht wäre es einen Versuch wert. Es ist ja nicht vergleichbar mit dem Serverdownthread, dessen einziger Sinn darin besteht, die Langeweile zu vertreiben, den Postcounter zu pushen und virtuelle Kekse und Mitleid, weil man sonst nix zu tun hat einzustauben. (no offense, ist nur meine persönliche subjektive Meinung. ^^) 

Es wäre eben eine Alternative zum IRC, den hier ja manche nicht so toll finden... was ich verstehe, mir wäre auch ien Thread lieber, schon allein wegen der Zitiermöglichkeit etc.


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

Ich bin mittlerweile vier Jahre auf buffed.de und glaube stolze drei Jahre im Nachtschwärmer unterwegs. Und auch ich bin dagegen, dass man dort dauerhaft posten kann. Es hat einen Sinn, warum der Thread "nur" von 21.00 Uhr bis 6.00 Uhr quasi auf ist und nicht davor bzw. danach. 

Der Nachtschwärmer hatte auch schon in diesen Zeiten genug Probleme, Schließungen und Banns hinter sich. Wäre er nun ganztägig offen, würde das dazu führen, dass es noch mehr solcher Dinger gibt. Daher ein ganz klares: NEIN.


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Weil man da keine Ponies posten kann



Natürlich kannst Du das. Wenn man einen Thread als Chat missbrauchen will dann sollte man doch gleich einen Chat nutzen.

Auf der anderen Seite ist es auch wieder egal ob der Thread nur Abends oder ganztäglich mit Müll befüllt wird.


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Naja. wenn man unbedingt Ponny's posten will, oder wie ich es gerne tue, den einen oder anderen Song, 
dann kann man doch das ergänzen, und zusätzlich noch einige Zeilen zu einem gerade aktuellen Gesprächsthema dort Posten.

So könnte man gewißermaßen Sinnvolle Beiträge mit einem hauch von eigenem Spam würzen.

Allerdings hatte ich nicht bedacht, dass es wie vom Moderator angedeutet der Fall sein könnte, dass es die Auslastung zu sehr in den roten 
Bereich bringt, was wir ja nun auch nicht wollen.


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst Du das. Wenn man einen Thread als Chat missbrauchen will dann sollte man doch gleich einen Chat nutzen.



Nein - in dem wird keine Seitenaktivität generiert.


----------



## Tikume (30. August 2011)

Heisst volle Spam-Freigabe für buffed in Hinblick auf gesteigerte Seitenaktivität?


----------

